
The Seven Qualities of World-Class SaaS Companies - mihiks
https://blog.percolate.com/2015/10/the-seven-qualities-of-world-class-saas-companies/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=distribution&utm_campaign=10153_hackernews_4q2015
======
mihiks
Workday's first product manager, now VP Product at Percolate, reflects on what
makes the best SaaS companies.

It’s the powerful combination of great product, innovation-centric philosophy,
and culture. Please leave your thoughts in the comments — what are some other
factors crucial to building a great SaaS company?

